

What to do when coding an MVP is too expensive and no dev wants to be cofounder? - Intoo


======
aaronrau
Please define "expensive". If it's a consumer app, hacking a wordpress
template should only cost about ~$500.00 or hacking the sample projects from
Parse.com can cost about ~$500.00-$1,000.

If it's a enterprise play, then you should be able to close $50k-$2mil for a
paid project engagement from an enterprise client just by having a good
powerpoint deck and an awesome sales pitch.

If neither options works, then you probably need to refine the idea more.

~~~
Intoo
By expensive, I mean several thousands dollars which I can't afford, however I
thought of Wordpress and thanks for Parse but as the product is kind of like
Pinterest for news and meeting like-minded people, wordpress won't allow me
enough personalization.

You guys in SF bay can raise money without being in an incubator and without
being live? Thanks a lot anyway

------
stray
Redefine your MVP.

If it's too expensive it's not minimal enough. And if it can't be built
(because it's too expensive) it's not viable at all.

------
mod
Talk to more devs, or refine your idea based on feedback.

If you can't attract anyone, probably either your idea sucks, you personally
don't add any value, or the scope of your idea is starting too large.

Ask them for feedback.

------
jdmaresco
Two questions to think about:

1) if you can't convince someone to work with you to build this how will you
convince customers to buy it?

2) if you believe in the idea enough, what's keeping you from learning to
code?

~~~
Intoo
1) Dennis Crowley supposedly searched for a cofounder for years before meeting
Foursquares cofounder but I'm sure there are other examples.

2) I'm learning how to code, found it quite difficult from scratch, but the
point is that without a team, my chances of finding an angel/VC to invest are
really small even if I code it or pay someone to. Do you guys know any
examples of successful startups where the founders were not friends?

------
crazypyro
Besides what the other posters said, what do you have to offer as a cofounder
who can't do technical work? What's your skill set?

------
luxpir
Can you tell us what your product is? Even in the most general terms, it will
help figure out how far away from MVP you are.

~~~
Intoo
the startup AL account: angel.co/intoo-1 ; joinintoo.com I had a cto/cofounder
which "resigned" for health reasons concerning his parents/wife and can hardly
find another one. The sketches on AL are more complicated than my MVP

------
saltvedt
Raise money from investors.

Code the MVP yourself.

------
Jeremy1026
Learn to do it yourself.

